

React’s JSX: The Other Side of the Coin - housecor
https://medium.com/@housecor/react-s-jsx-the-other-side-of-the-coin-2ace7ab62b98

======
masswerk
Not sure about this.

The irritation is about what we may expect to be another quoting level (e.g.,
back-ticks) is implemented as plain code. By doing so, the language specs are
dramatically inflated by the addition of HTML grammar. We may note in this
context that in JS the DOM-interface is _not_ part of the core language, but
kept a separate implementation.

~~~
kentor
JSX is a separate spec.
[https://facebook.github.io/jsx/](https://facebook.github.io/jsx/)

"It's NOT a proposal to incorporate JSX into the ECMAScript spec itself. It's
intended to be used by various preprocessors (transpilers) to transform these
tokens into standard ECMAScript."

Anyway, I really like this article. It pains me every time I have to deal with
angular templating.

